# People who play games on YouTube



## YouSir (Jun 14, 2017)

There are lots of them, any entertaining recommendations? Been finding it to be good background noise, plus some are quite funny.

I'll start off with NorthernLion and Dan Gheesling - a Canadian and an American, nothing you really need to watch but a good line in talking nonsense while they play stuff. Currently teaming up for Player Unknown's Battlegrounds, which I've enjoyed.


----------



## snadge (Jun 14, 2017)

Watch DarksydePhil, he's fucking hilarious, for all the wrong reasons of course.


----------



## Jackobi (Jun 14, 2017)

Robbaz is always good for a laugh.


----------



## Ranu (Jun 17, 2017)

I like ManyATrueNerd


----------



## NoXion (Jun 17, 2017)

I like myself a bit of Markiplier.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 17, 2017)

Guru Larry & Daniel Ibbertson (Snopes Gaming Room)
Not lets players (well, not usually), but their investigative stuff (i.e. kickstarter scams) and the history of gaming/games docs are incredibly well-researched and among the best content on YT right now.

Direwolf20
If there's anything you need to know about modded Minecraft, this is the channel you turn to.

NerdCubed
His let's plays aren't the best out there, but he's very ethical when it comes to what he puts on his channels and he collects/showcases toys.

Yahtzee19
The let's play channel of the guy who does the Zero Punctuation reviews. Listening to him chatting away about anything whilst gaming is fantastic.

Total Biscuit
His channel isn't what it used to be, but when he sounds his mind about something, the relevant people sit up and listen.

Zero Empires
The channel that stopped me thinking of YT as just somewhere to watch music videos. He focuses entirely on Age of Empires II and has a huge library of matches he has played and those between the best in the world for which he supplies commentary.

Volx
If you're a big fan of Don't Starve, this guy has you covered.

Vikkstar123
I'll be honest, I watch his stuff primarily becauses he's stupidly cute.

ThirtyVirus
A Minecraft channel usually focusing on Skyblock.

Superjombombo
A channel for tower defence games. A good go to when you're stuck playing Bloons.

I have plenty more subscriptions, but I think ten is enough to be getting on with


----------



## bmd (Jun 17, 2017)

I quite like Jim Sterling.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 17, 2017)

*Side Quest*- The extra credits guys playing stufff. mainly dark souls
Side Quest - Dan Sucks at Dark Souls (The Trilogy) - YouTube


----------



## Chz (Jun 20, 2017)

If you like tanks and warships, The Mighty Jingles. Usually manages to get some history or technical detail in while gaming. He once spent 20 minutes ignoring the game feed and just telling the sad story of the Russians at Tsushima.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm currently watching CaptainSparklez play Skyblock, but he does, err, appeal to me


----------



## moon (Jul 18, 2017)

Angry Joe Show
The Radbrad
Christopher Odd
Kevduit
SypherPK
Fengrush
Deltia
TheGamer2323


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 20, 2017)

I quite like TheLazyPeon for when I'm thinking about trying out a new game.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 20, 2017)

Pewdiepie


----------



## NoXion (Jul 28, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> Pewdiepie


 Nah, he's a fucking twat.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 28, 2017)

NoXion said:


> Nah, he's a fucking twat.



Finally someone fell for my lure!


----------



## dweller (Jul 30, 2017)

I've enjoyed Dashie doing difficult Super Mario Maker levels that fans make for him 
DashieGames


----------



## moon (Jul 30, 2017)

Deltia is also teaching me how to get abs (that I can see) in his 'Gamer to gym rat' series


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 30, 2017)

Surely it should be - people who publish game playing on YouTube? Given you can't play games on YouTube.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 30, 2017)

I noticed the other day that Twitch is now experimenting with communities and non-game-related streaming, under their "IRL" category. There's also people streaming all sorts of stuff on there - painting, coding, knitting, you name it.


----------



## ffsear (Sep 15, 2017)

NoXion said:


> Nah, he's a fucking twat.



He's been banned from twitch now,  for this...  

confirmed twat


----------



## sim667 (Oct 16, 2017)

Someone I know does it, and seems to go off all over the shop. I think his mainstay is world of tanks, but he seems to have done other stuff too.

The Beard Guys


----------



## strung out (Oct 16, 2017)

My fiance got three quarters of the way to a million subs before she got utterly crushed by the daily pressure and demands from her fans to churn out video after video, day after day. She managed to do some incredible things for four years though, including interviewing Sigourney Weaver for her channel, plus the creator of Mario.

You can (or could) make a lot of money from the advertising, but most will make at least as much through brand/advertising deals with gaming companies.


----------



## ffsear (Oct 16, 2017)

This kid makes around £500k a year off the back of his Youtube Vids.

Tom Cassell - Wikipedia

YouTuber Syndicate confirms status as rock star vlogger of gaming


----------

